# What I found out today about the Uber App Apple Maps glitch



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Hey fellow Uber Partners,

Here's something you may not be aware of. 

Turns out the voice navigation does not work in Apple Maps. 

No problem for android users (Uber app interfaces with Google Maps and Voice Nav works just fine) but anyone using an iPhone can not rely on voice navigation from pick up to destination. 

So why does Uber offer an iPhone for $10 a week with a $200 deposit? Because Uber partnered with Apple but never took care of this software glitch. Talk about counterintuitive. 

Please join me in contacting Uber Development to correct this problem pronto. 

Over and out of here ; p


----------



## ScottD1985 (May 14, 2015)

Are you referring to voice turn by turn directions when you are going to a pickup or after you've arrived and are starting the trip? In the latter case, on my iPhone 6, I have to hit the "mute" icon in the top right of the map to have it start speaking to me. It will speak directions to the pickup location by default.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

It could also be your Bluetooth. Trying turning it off and hitting the little speaker icon in the upper right map.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

ScottD1985 said:


> Are you referring to voice turn by turn directions when you are going to a pickup or after you've arrived and are starting the trip? In the latter case, on my iPhone 6, I have to hit the "mute" icon in the top right of the map to have it start speaking to me. It will speak directions to the pickup location by default.


Thanks, Scott. Yes I am referring to the voice directions from pick up to destination.

I was not aware of a mute button in Apple maps but I will look for it next time I go out.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Beur said:


> It could also be your Bluetooth. Trying turning it off and hitting the little speaker icon in the upper right map.


Thanks Beur. Sounds like the same solution Scott offered.


----------

